# Paris Hilton muss..äh..ist im Knast - Richtig so?



## Fr33chen (5 Mai 2007)

Keine Gnade für das Luxus-Girl:
Richter schickt Paris Hilton in den Knast

Weil sie gegen Bewährungsauflagen verstieß

*Auszeit für Paris Hilton (26).*
Die Hotel-Erbin wird bald für einige Wochen weniger chic leben können. Statt Party-Leben auf der Überholspur gibt es dann Knast-Alltag für das Luxus-Girl.
*Ein Gericht in Los Angeles verurteilte sie wegen Verstoßes gegen Bewährungsauflagen zu 45 Tagen Gefängnis.*
Richter Michael Sauer hatte wenig Freude an der Angeklagten Paris Hilton. Im Januar wurde sie wegen Alkohols am Steuer verurteilt, musste sich an Bewährungsauflagen halten. Doch schon im Februar der nächste Gesetzesbruch: Raserei und Fahren ohne Licht auf dem Sunset Boulevard in Los Angeles. Und dabei, oh je, bemerkten die Polizisten, dass Paris ohne Führerschein unterwegs war.
*Schlappe Ausrede von Luxus-Blondie: sie habe nicht gewusst, dass ihre Fahrerlaubnis ausgesetzt sei. Sie habe angenommen, sie dürfe zumindest zu beruflichen Zwecken fahren.*
Mensch, Paris! Papas Geld ausgeben, im Blitzlichtgewitter stehen und Prosecco schlürfen ist doch kein Beruf....
*Das Urteil von Richter Sauer: Paris muss in den Knast und die Strafe am 5. Juni im Frauengefängnis von Lynwood antreten.*
Sauer schloss in seinem Urteil jegliche Hafterleichterungen aus.
*Häftling Hilton darf das Frauengefängnis nicht für berufliche Tätigkeiten verlassen. Sie bekommt keinen Hafturlaub. Sie darf sich kein anderes Gefängnis aussuchen. Und auch eine alternative Haft per elektronischer Überwachung („elektronische Fußfessel“) kommt nicht in Frage.*
Sollte sie nicht pünktlich zum Haftantritt erscheinen, drohen ihr 90 Tage Haft.
Unmittelbar vor der Urteilsverkündung gab Paris noch einmal alles, beteuerte mit geübtem Augenaufschlag dem gestrengen Richter:
*„Es tut mir aufrichtig leid und ich werde künftig immer alles beachten. Es tut mir leid, dass ich das nicht immer getan habe.“*
Nach dem Urteil verließ sie das Gerichtsgebäude am Arm von Papa Rick Hilton.
Ob er hofft, dass sein Luxus-Töchterlein während der Party-Zwangspause im Knast etwas zur Besinnung kommt, wissen wir nicht.

Quelle: http://www.bild.t-online.de/BTO/leute/2007/05/05/paris-hilton/urteil-haft.html


----------



## rise (5 Mai 2007)

NUR für 45 tage?Schade^^


----------



## Fr33chen (5 Mai 2007)

rise schrieb:


> NUR für 45 tage?Schade^^



Lol! Heute wieder den fiesen Tag?  
Ich denke, dass schadet ihr sicher nicht... wobei natürlich für so jemanden wie Paris das auch zu Depression u.Ä. führen kann...


----------



## rise (5 Mai 2007)

Nun gut das wünsche ich ihr net das ist klar!Aber fakt ist das sie net grad zu meinen Lieblings-celebs gehört!


----------



## Spezi30 (5 Mai 2007)

Richtig so!!!!
Wird echt Zeit, dass die mal merkt, was Sache ist. Ich könnte mcih totlachen, ihr Vater und ihr Anwalt und sie, die halten das alles für so unfair...naja andererseits, von irgendwem muss sie ja ihre gewaltige Intelligenz haben... 

Aber denkt mal, was das für ganz neue Möglichkeiten gibt, Gefangene zu resozialisieren: "Wenn ihr nen Aufstand macht, stecken wir euch zu der Hilton!"  :thumbup:
Ich glaube kaum, dass da noch einer nen Ausbruchsversuch unternehmen würde - naja, höchstens vielleicht, NACHDEM die Drohung wahrgemacht wurde...*fg*


----------



## Fr33chen (6 Mai 2007)

*Upgrade*

Kaum größer als ein Döschen Prosecco...

In so einer Mini-Zelle muss
Paris Hilton 45 Tage schmoren

*Luxus-Villen, Glamour-Hotels, angesagte Clubs – das war bisher die Welt von Paris Hilton (26).

Doch ab 5. Juni ist erst mal Schluss mit lustig. Dann tritt sie im Knast von Lynwood (bei Los Angeles) ihre 45-tägige Haftstrafe an. Sie hatte gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen.*

Luxus-Villen, Glamour-Hotels, angesagte Clubs – das war bisher die Welt von Paris Hilton (26).

Doch ab 5. Juni ist erst mal Schluss mit lustig. Dann tritt sie im Knast von Lynwood (bei Los Angeles) ihre 45-tägige Haftstrafe an. Sie hatte gegen ihre Bewährungsauflagen verstoßen

*Die Zelle winzig, mit weißgetünchten Wänden und kahlem Fußboden. Kaum größer als ein Döschen Prosecco...*

Nix mit Plüsch, Satin und schimmernder Seide.

*Statt Kuschelbett kahle Pritschen auf weißen Rahmen. Darauf zwei grüne Matratzen, erbärmlich dünn und an den Kanten abgewetzt.*

An der Stirnwand der Mini-Zelle ist ein Plastiktisch festgeschraubt, davor ein weißer Plastikschemel am Boden befestigt.

*Das einzige, was „Glanz“ in die winzige Hütte bringt: ein kantiges Edelstahl-Waschbecken, statt Wasserhähnen Druckknöpfe. Vielleicht nicht gerade der letzte Schrei in Sachen Design, aber zugegebenermaßen funktional....*

Oje, Paris! Hier soll sie wirklich 45 Tage schmoren...?

*Vielleicht nur mit Prosecco zu ertragen. Fragt sich nur, wie viele Döschen hier wohl reingehen... Denn mit Verstecken ist nicht.

Die Zellentür ist kein massiver Block mit Durchguck, sondern hat in der Mitte Glasscheiben.*

Da hat das Wachpersonal Häftling Paris Hilton immer gut im Blick...

*So viel ist klar: Das wird hammerhart, Paris!*

Zur Fotogalerie von Bild.de geht's hier:



Und hier gibt's auch noch das Video dazu: Paris muss in den Knast


----------



## PRESHA (6 Mai 2007)

Ich halte es auch für absolute richtig, da sie damit endlich mal vor Augen geführt bekommt das sie als Start keinen Sonderstatus genießt. Sie hatte zuvor einige Verwarnungen und wenn sie daraus nicht lernt muss sie es eben über den harten Weg.


----------



## Spezi30 (6 Mai 2007)

danke für das update. Ich gönne es der Tante von herzen. :thumbup:  
Hoffentlich versäumt sie den Haftantritt - dann werden es saftige neunzig Tage  :thumbup:


----------



## AMUN (7 Mai 2007)

Erst mal abwarten den die legt bestimmt Revision gegen das Urteil ein, 
aber mit glück kommt sie wider zu spät zur Verhandlung und der Richter 
gibt ihr gleich 90 Tage mit sofortigen Haftantritt


----------



## rise (7 Mai 2007)

na hoffentlich geht sie ÜBERHAUPT ind den Knast!Nicht das es wieder ein PR-Gag der allerfeinsten Sorte ist.

Dem "Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten" trau ich alles zu:devil:


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Mai 2007)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Erst mal abwarten den die legt bestimmt Revision gegen das Urteil ein,


Nein, diesmal nicht, denn gegen dieses Zweit-Urteil, kann man weder Berufung, noch Revision einlegen.
Sie müsste schon vor den Landesgerichtshof (oder was das ist), aber die würden ihre Revision abschmettern 

Ne, Paris MUSS rein!


----------



## PRESHA (7 Mai 2007)

Aber sie lässt nichts unversucht - naiv wie sie ist - und hat erstmal Arnold Schwarzenegger angeschrieben er solle doch bitte das Urteil noch einmal überdenken.


----------



## Fr33chen (7 Mai 2007)

*Upgrade*

So erholt sich die Welt von Paris Hilton

*Schluss mit lustig: Party-Girl Paris Hilton (26) muss für 45 Tage in den Knast. Für sie wird's hart – und das nicht nur auf der Pritsche...

Aber was bedeutet das eigentlich für uns?*

Ab dem 5. Juni sitzt die Hotel-Erbin voraussichtlich in der Hotel-unähnlichen Haftanstalt Lynwood hinter Gittern. Eineinhalb Monate ist die Welt Paris-frei. Das bleibt mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Folgen!

So könnte die Zeit ohne Paris aussehen:

Ihr Schoß- und Taschen-Hündchen Tinkerbell lernt endlich laufen, weil niemand den Chihuahua mehr trägt...
Prosecco darf nicht mehr nur aus der güldenen Dose, sondern wieder aus dem Glas getrunken werden...
Die Straßen in Los Angeles werden etwas sicherer, weil Promille-Paris in dieser Zeit definitv nicht fahren (und rums-bumsen) kann...
Paris' Freundin Kim Kardashian kann die Vermarktung IHRES Porno-Videos genießen, ohne dass Paris ihr die Freude an fünf Milliönchen trübt!
Unzählige Nachwuchs-Partyluder bekommen endlich auch eine echte Chance!
In Los Angeles kann frau wieder in Ruhe shoppen gehen, ohne den obligatorischen Paris-Pulk anzutreffen.
Ihr täglich mehrfach gepiepstes, sinnentleertes „That's hot!“ wird durch wohltuende, ja nahezu meditative Stille ersetzt...
Modetrends für Teenies werden endlich wieder vom Laufsteg in Paris aus und nicht mehr von Paris auf dem Laufsteg diktiert...
Endlich steht Paris' Schwester Nicky mal im Mittelpunkt.
Die vielen Paris-Paparazzi haben mehr Freizeit...
Niedliche Tierchen wie beispielsweise der Wickelbär atmen auf – geringere Gefahr, in Paris' persönlichen Streichelzoo eingesperrt zu werden...
In Beverly Hills gibt es weniger Auto-Beulen, die durch Hilton'sche Aus- und Einparkprobleme bedingt sind
Sex-und-*****-Videos von Paris können eineinhalb Monate nach Herzenslust ins Netz gestellt werden...
Diverse Luxus-Shop-Taschenträger können ihre Arme ausruhen.
Millionenschwere Jung-Griechen können unbeschwert auf der Straße lustwandeln, ohne von Paris angebaggert zu werden...
Medien berichten über „richtige“ Nachrichten und echte Stars statt über Paris
Die Zinsen für das unangetastete Guthaben auf Paris' Kreditkarten-Konto steigen auf Höhe des Bruttoinlandprodukts eines Kleinstaates!
Die Po- und Busenblitzer-Rate geht zurück – Zensoren haben weniger zu tun...
Keine Pseudo-Playback-Sing-Auftritte mehr von Paris („Stars Are Blind“ und „Jealousy“)
...  :thumbup:


----------



## PRESHA (7 Mai 2007)

Mal sehen vielleicht kann sie ja ihre koksende Busenfreundin gleich mitnehmen ihr droht ja eine Strafe von 1 Jahr


----------



## Spezi30 (7 Mai 2007)

PRESHA schrieb:


> Aber sie lässt nichts unversucht - naiv wie sie ist - und hat erstmal Arnold Schwarzenegger angeschrieben er solle doch bitte das Urteil noch einmal überdenken.



lol...ich schmeiß mich gleich weg  :thumbup:


----------



## Fr33chen (8 Mai 2007)

*Upgrade*

Paris Hilton gibt Polizisten die Schuld für ihre Probleme

„Sie ziehen mich so oft aus dem Verkehr,
weil sie mich anbaggern wollen!“

*Was tut ein hochgradig verwöhntes Dummchen, wenn es zum ersten Mal im Leben die Konsequenzen für sein Fehlverhalten tragen soll? Richtig – den anderen die Schuld geben...

Hotel-Erbin Paris Hilton (26) muss wegen Alkohol am Steuer und Fahren ohne Führerschein 45 Tage in den Knast. Und sie jammert: „Die Polizisten ziehen mich so oft aus dem Verkehr, weil sie mich anbaggern wollen!“*

Offenbar macht das Luxus-Luder ihre Bekanntheit dafür verantwortlich, dass sie ohne Fahrerlaubnis erwischt wurde und ins Lynwood-Gefängnis muss – und nicht direkt die Tatsache, dass sie zunächst betrunken und anschließend unerlaubt am Steuer saß.

Laut Massenblatt „Sun“ sagt Paris: „Ich denke, ich bekomme mehr Probleme, weil ich ich bin. Die Polizisten machen das die ganze Zeit. Sie ziehen mich einfach aus dem Verkehr um mich anzubaggern. Das nervt echt. Sie fragen immer: 'Wie ist deine Telefonnummer?' oder 'Willst du mit mir essen gehen?' Ich habe die Visitenkarten von so vielen Polizisten...“ Genützt haben die ihr rein gar nix. 

*Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn man WEISS, dass man alle paar Meter von Beamten angehalten wird – wieso fährt man dann ohne Lappen?

Vermutlich hat das zwei Gründe:*1. Soll Paris' Sprecher Elliot Mintz (erst gefeuert, jetzt wieder angestellt) ihr versichert haben, sie dürfe fahren und sie hat's geglaubt... Und 2. hat die Berufs-Blondine wohlmöglich gedacht, ein kleines, unverbindliches Dinner mit einem netten Polizisten würde ihre Problemchen einfach verschwinden lassen.
Wahrscheinlich ist sie ein einziges mal an den Falschen
geraten... Paris hat bereits Berufung gegen das Urteil eingelegt.

*Jetzt wollen sich ihre Eltern angeblich auch noch an Kaliforniens Gouverneur Arnold Schwarzenegger wenden – er soll einschreiten und Paris vor der Haft bewahren.*

------------------

Hehe, Spitze!  
Wird nur leider ohne Erfolg sein  ... hoff ich!


----------



## Spezi30 (8 Mai 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Paris Hilton gibt Polizisten die Schuld für ihre Probleme
> 
> „Sie ziehen mich so oft aus dem Verkehr,
> weil sie mich anbaggern wollen!“


*

Da lässt sich doch bestimmt noch ne Beamtenbeleidigung draus konstruieren...  :thumbup: 
Mal ehrlich, wer gibt sich freiwillig und ohne Androhung von Gewalt mit der paris ab??!  

FR33chen: ich hoffe mit. Wäre echt übel, wenn sie wieder davonkommt...!!!*


----------



## Fr33chen (8 Mai 2007)

Spezi30 schrieb:


> FR33chen: ich hoffe mit. Wäre echt übel, wenn sie wieder davonkommt...!!!


Sagen wir's mal so:

Es würde nicht für Gleichberechtigung vor gericht sprechen!
Denn: EIn "Otto-Normalo" kann nicht einfach mal Arnie anschrieben oder mit 5 Anwalten der gattung "millionenschwer" das Gericht zu einer Revision "zwingen".

Gut, sagt man halt: Wer kann, der kann und so...
Aber eigentlich würde das Gericht dann der Presse klein beigeben, bzw. Dem Governeur Schwarzenegger, der aber nur ins Spiel kommt, weil Paris so bekannt ist und ihn (über die Presse!) bittet, ihr zu helfen.
Kurz gesagt: Nein, das wäre gegen die Menschenrechte!



PS: Na so schlimm ist Paris jetzt nicht! Hätte nix dagegen, wenn die einmal in der selben Disco feiern würde, wie ich!


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Mai 2007)

*Rießen-Upgrade!*

Fans flehen Gouverneur Schwarzenegger um Gnade an, Gegner machen Protest-Song

Web-Wirbel um Paris Hilton!

*Riesen-Wirbel im World Wide Web um die verurteilte Paris Hilton (26)! Während Fans und Freunde dazu aufrufen, bei Gouverneur Schwarzenegger für sie um Gnade zu bitten, fordern Paris-Hasser auf einer anderen Website: Hau ab!*

Das Internet machte sie berühmt – wir alle erinnern uns noch an ihren Privat-Porno, ins Netz gebracht von ihrem Ex-Lover Rick. Und ebenfalls im Web wird jetzt wild für oder gegen die Hotel-Erbin gekämpft. Paris polarisiert: Für die einen ist sie Lebenslust, Luxus und Leichtigkeit – für die anderen die Personifizierung Nerven zerfetzender Sinnlosigkeit.

*Auf der Website www.goawayparis.com gibt es nicht nur Anti-Paris-Shirts, -Tangas und -Babylätzchen, sondern auch einen Song und eine Petition.* In dem Song heißt es beispielsweise: „Ich sah ihr Foto in der Zeitung / ihr Buch im Geschäft / Und sie hatte Sex auf meinem Computer-Bildschirm / Aber ich kann es einfach nicht mehr aushalten.../ Hau ab, Paris“

*Ein paar Auszüge aus der Hau-Ab-Paris-Petition:*

• Du bist der Grund, warum Teenager denken, es sei in Ordnung, hirnlos zu sein... Du bist so eine Schande" (Liliana)

• „Sie müsste ihr ganzes Leben im Gefängnis bleiben“ (Alice)

• „Du bist eine banale, nichts sagende und alberne Schwachsinnige“ (Jane)

• „Genieß' den Knast, Sch***pe!“ (Big Bubba)

*Genau das wollen Freunde und Fans des Luxus-Luders aber verhindern. Ebenfalls mit einer Petition, unterstützt von Paris höchstselbst.*

Ein Freund namens Joshua Capone richtet das Wort an den kalifornischen Gouverneur Arnold Schwarzenegger: „Sie ist eine amerikanische Berühmtheit und Dame der Gesellschaft... Sie gibt den jungen Menschen in den USA und der Welt Hoffnung... Die Rapper Busta Rhymes und Eve sind immer noch auf freiem Fuß, nachdem sie derselben Sache beschuldigt wurden wie Ms Hilton.“

Auf Paris' offizieller MySpace-Seite ruft sie selbst auf: „Bitte helft und unterschreibt. Ich liebe euch alle.“

*Allerdings muss man bezahlen, wenn man sich für Paris' Freiheit einsetzen will.*

Die Seite ipetitions.com fordert einen Spende ab zwei US-Dollar aufwärts...

Fraglich, ob das dann so gut funktioniert. Nach derzeitigem Stand muss das Luxus-Luder für 45 Tage hinter gewöhnliche Gefängnis-Gitter. Sie war trotz laufender Bewährungsstrafe mehrfach beim Fahren ohne Führerschein erwischt worden. Gegen das Urteil hat sie Berufung eingelegt.


Und hier gibt's das Mega-Musik-Web-Video: ---> Paris, go away (1x Vid) <---

Und dazu passend die HQ-Pics:


 

 



:laola2: :laola2:


----------



## AMUN (9 Mai 2007)

Das nimmt allmählich so groteske Ausmaße an das ich hoffe dieser mist ist bald vorbei und Paris sitzt im Knast… 45 Tage später sagt dann der Schließer „sorry i have not a key“ und wir sind sie los bis in alle Ewigkeit.

OK ein Traum aber ein schöner


----------



## laporta (10 Mai 2007)

Pah geschieht ihr recht. "Ich dachte ich darf zu beruflichen Zwecken auch ohne Fahrausweis auto fahren!!" Dort wird ihr dan wohl auch gleich noch gezeigt wie man richtig durchgef**** wird. Ich denke nach dem Aufenthalt wird sie ein wenig zugeknöpfter rumlaufen. 

Nein wirklich: wenn sie nicht in den Knast kommt, dann wird sich die junge Partygarde denken sie dürfen sich alles erlauben. NEIN. sie sind Vorbilder (das ist ja schon ne traurige Tatsache) und müssen sich auch einigermassen so verhalten.


----------



## Fr33chen (10 Mai 2007)

*Upgrade*

Morddrohungen aus dem Knast

Paris weint vor Angst

*Wie soll sie das alles nur verkraften..?*

Hart genug, dass die verwöhnte Paris Hilton (26) nächsten Monat in den Knast einziehen muss.

*Jetzt bekommt sie auch noch Morddrohungen von ihren künftigen Mithäftlingen! Das meldet die Londoner „Sun“. Paris-Hasser haben demnach Ankündigungen wie „Ich werde dich umbringen“ auf Hiltons Website gestellt!

Paris weint vor Angst! *

Die Zeitung zitiert einen Freund: „Eine Person hat angedroht, Paris die Schuhe zu klauen. Und sollte sie deshalb Ärger machen, werde man sie zu Brei schlagen. Es ist wirklich erschreckend.“

*Ein Freund: „Sie ist völlig durcheinander, kann nicht essen, kann nicht schlafen. Und hat höllische Angst. Das ganze ist ein Albtraum für sie.“ *

Nicht auszudenken, sollten brutale Mithäftlinge wirklich auf die zarte Milliionen-Erbin losgehen...

*Um sie vor solchen Attacken zu schützen, so die „Sun“, soll die Blondine in einem besonderen Trakt untergebracht werden. Fernab von den übrigen 2200 Knastis.*

Trotzdem werden die 45 Tage, die sie absitzen muss, kein Zuckerschlecken. Auch Paris muss in der Century Regional Detention Facility Knastkluft tragen, einen blauen Anzug. 23 Stunden am Tag wird sie in der Zelle eingeschlossen sein.

*Gerade mal eine Stunde wird Fräulein Hilton, die bisher in Luxus schwelgte, gewährt, um sich zu duschen, Gymnastik zu machen oder TV zu sehen.*

Steve Whitmore, Sprecher des Los Angeles County Sheriffs: „Sie wird in einer Doppelzelle unterbracht, zusammen mit einer anderen Insassin.“ Pro Tag gibt's drei Mahlzeiten, abends warm.

*Inzwischen hat Paris einen Top-Rechtsanwalt angeheuert, der ihre Berufung vorbereitet.*

Und Kaliforniens Gouverneur Arnold Schwarzenegger hat angekündigt, er werde ihren Fall prüfen – allerdings erst, sobald der Berufungsweg ausgeschöpft ist.

*Vielleicht schafft es das Luxus-Luder ja doch noch
in letzter Sekunde, dem Knast zu entgehen...*

-----------------

Sonderbehandlung?
Klar, keiner will, dass ihr da wirklich etwas ernstes passiert. Aber irgendwie hat die doch schon wieder Sonderstatus...


----------



## beverly (11 Mai 2007)

da gibts bestimmt bald ne serie mit nicole richie


----------



## Fr33chen (12 Mai 2007)

*Upgrade*

Aus Angst vor den Knastis

Paris nimmt Karate-Stunden

*Die Knast-Gesetze können unerbittlich sein. Und Paris Hilton (26) schlottern jetzt schon die Knie...*

Am 5. Juni muss die Hotel-Erbin wegen Fahrens ohne Führerschein für 45 Tage ins Gefängnis. Für Paris geht's ums *****e Überleben! Morddrohungen auf ihrer Homepage – die Blondine geschockt!

*Das Partygirl weinte bittere Tränen – aber jetzt geht sie in die Offensive: Paris nimmt Karate-Stunden für den Knast!*

Die englische „Sun“ berichtet, dass sich Paris im Notfall gegen gewalttätige Angriffe von Mithäftlingen wehren können will.

*Ein Personal Trainer soll das millionenschwere Blitzlicht-Blondie in Form bringen.*

Eine Paris-Bekannte gegenüber der „Sun“: „Sie fürchtet sich so sehr vor dem Knast, dass sie alles tun will, um sich selbst verteidigen zu können. Die Leute erzählen, es seien einige wirklich harte Mädels da drin, die es auf sie abgesehen haben.“
Im Frauenknast wird das Luxus-Luder 23 Stunden am Tag in ihrer Zelle sitzen.

*Ihre Mitinsassinnen: Mörder, Prostituierte, Junkies. Vielleicht besser, wenn man da weggeschlossen ist...*

Die Haft wird kein Zuckerschlecken. 45 Tage Angst – oder vielleicht doch weniger?

Das zuständige Polizei-Dezernat in Kalifornien hat laut „Sun“ mitgeteilt, dass Paris' Strafe bei guter Führung halbiert werden könne. Außerdem sei der Knast chronisch überfüllt – was die Haftdauer weiter verkürzen könnte. 

*Gut möglich, dass Paris schon nach drei Wochen wieder draußen ist.*

Vielleicht schafft es die Millionen-Erbin ja sogar, dem Knast in letzter Sekunden zu entgehen.

Sie hat bereits einen Top-Rechtsanwalt angeheuert. Und: Kaliforniens Gouverneur Arnold Schwarzenegger kündigte schon an, ihren Fall prüfen zu wollen.

-----------

Fazit: Sieht so aus, als ob Paris es tatsächlich schafft, sich irgendwie aus der Affäre zu ziehen... von wegen Gleichberechtigung und so.... Geld regiert die Welt!


----------



## Spezi30 (16 Mai 2007)

glaube - und hoffe ich - nicht.

Und Arnie hat in etwa gesagt: "Ich habe wichtigeres zu tun, als mich um die Angelegenheiten einer Paris Hiton zu kümmern!" 
Recht so, mr. Terminator :thumbup:


----------



## Fr33chen (18 Mai 2007)

Weil sie pünktlich zum letzten Gerichtstermin kam

Paris Hilton nur 23 Tage in den Knast

*Gute Führung, ja ja...

Luxusgöre Paris Hilton (26) darf sich schon jetzt über Hafterleichterung freuen! Die Gefängnisbehörde hat ihre Strafe von 45 Tagen Knast auf 23 Tage verkürzt, meldet die Nachrichtenagentur AP. Weil Paris zu ihrem letzten Gerichtstermin pünktlich erschienen war...*

Aber: Weniger als drei Wochen sollen es auch nicht werden. Polizeisprecher Steve Whitmore sagte, so schreibt's die Zeitschrift „People“: „Die Möglichkeit, dass sie nur einen Tag hinter Gitter verbringt, besteht nicht.“ Spätestens Anfang Juni muss Paris ihre Haftstrafe antreten.

*Immerhin: Die Hilton kriegt 'ne Komfort-Zelle.*
Whitmore bestätigte, dass sie sich den Raum zwar mit einer zweiten Gefangenen teilen muss. Der Trakt mit nur zwölf Zellen ist aber in der Regel für Prominente vorgesehen und liegt abseits der Zellen für die gewöhnlichen 2200 Insassen.

Somit muss Paris sich wohl keine Sorgen mehr über Morddrohungen machen, die sie aus dem Gefängnis bekommen hatte.

*Noch eine gute Nachricht für die verwöhnte Hotel-Erbin: Sie muss nicht in die Wüste von Arizona.*

Joe Arpaio, der vermeintlich „härteste Sheriff der Welt“, hatte angeboten, die Hilton in seinen Knast zu holen. Dort könne sie die ganze Strafe absitzen, wie er es für richtig halte, Platz sei genug. Los Angeles schlug das Angebot aber aus.

Hilton wurde zu der Haft verurteilt, nachdem sie gegen Bewährungsauflagen nach einer Verurteilung wegen Alkohols am Steuer im Januar verstoßen hatte. Sie wurde im Februar auf dem Sunset Boulevard von Los Angeles mit überhöhter Geschwindigkeit gestoppt. Die Polizeistreife stellte fest, dass ihre Fahrerlaubnis noch nicht wieder in Kraft war.

*Übrigens: Mutter Hilton hat akzeptiert, dass ihr Tochter für eine Weile eingesperrt wird, und findet das offenbar auch richtig. Kathy Hilton sagte der TV-Moderatorin Barbara Walters (ABC): „Wir können nur hoffen, dass die Sache etwas Gutes hat. Hoffentlich lernen die jungen Leute, die zu Paris aufschauen, daraus...“*


----------



## Spezi30 (18 Mai 2007)

Die Mutter scheint irgendwie die einzige in der Familie zu sein, die denkt, bevor sie redet...


----------



## Fr33chen (4 Juni 2007)

*Sie ist drin!!!*

Ihr Anwalt bestätigt:

Paris Hilton im Gefängnis

*Nach der Party ging's in den Knast!

Luxus-Luder Paris Hilton (26) sitzt seit heute hinter schwedischen Gardinen und muss ihre Haftstrafe wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer absitzen.*

Der Anwalt der Hotel-Erbin bestätigte in Los Angeles, dass Paris inzwischen ins Frauengefängnis von Lynwood eingezogen ist. Sie ist dort in einem Sondertrakt untergebracht, der für Häftlinge reserviert ist, die vor anderen Insassen geschützt werden müssen.

Während ihres Knast-Aufenthalts wird die Hotel-Erbin wohl ein „Einzelzimmer“ bekommt, sich ihre Zelle nicht mit einer Mitbewohnerin teilen müssen. Paris wird 23 Stunden am Tag allein in ihrer Zelle sein. In der einen verbleibenden Stunde wird es ihr erlaubt sein, zu duschen oder zu telefonieren.

*Bevor's in den Knast ging, machte Paris ihrem Ruf als Party-Girl aber noch alle Ehre. Sie feierte auf einer Gala-Veranstaltung zur Vergabe der MTV Movie Awards und genoss noch einmal Glamour, Blitzlichtgewitter und Schampus.

Paris: „Ich versuche jetzt, stark zu sein. Ich habe wirklich Angst, aber ich bin bereit, meiner Strafe entgegenzusehen.“*

Und fast schon geläutert: „Ich werde meine Zeit absitzen, und ich werde das auf die richtige Weise machen.“

Familie, Freunde und Fans hätten ihr in tausenden Briefen Mut gemacht und geholfen.

Das Partygirl wurde zu einer Haftstrafe von 45 Tagen verurteilt, weil sie gegen Bewährungsauflagen einer ersten Verurteilung wegen Alkohol am Steuer verstoßen hat.

*Jetzt kann sich die Skandal-Nudel in einer ganz neuen Rolle üben: gute Führung. Wenn sie das hinbekommt, kann sie schon nach 23 Tagen wieder ihr Luxus-Leben genießen. Und vielleicht lernt sie ja aus der Geschichte, nach durchzechter Nacht doch lieber die Dienste eines Chauffeurs ins Anspruch zu nehmen.*


----------



## icks-Tina (7 Juni 2007)

ich habe für "richtig" so gestimmt...wer nicht hören will muß fühlen wie ich am eigenen Leib erfahren habe...LOL....sie wirds schon schaffen !!!


----------



## AMUN (8 Juni 2007)

Und nun ist sie wider draußen :angry: … was man mit Geld doch so alles machen kann


----------



## Fr33chen (8 Juni 2007)

MEISTER schrieb:


> Und nun ist sie wider draußen :angry: … was man mit Geld doch so alles machen kann



keiner, wirklich keiner hätte eine Tussi bekommen, die der Gefängnisleitung gesagt hätte, Paris müsse raus. Sie bekommt das aber... und das war garantiert geplant! Und das sie ein Buch schreibt, war auch allen klar


----------



## Fr33chen (8 Juni 2007)

*Upgrade - doch wieder zurück??????*

Neue Anhörung! Staatsanwalt will sie hinter Gittern sehen

Muss Paris wieder in den Knast zurück?

*Die Sache ist für Paris Hilton (26) noch lange nicht ausgestanden: Der Staatsanwalt will sie wieder hinter Gittern sehen!*

Nach nur einer Nacht mit elektronischer Fußfessel in ihrem Hollywood-Anwesen muss die Hotel-Erbin schon am Freitag morgen um 9 Uhr (Ortszeit) zu einer Anhörung vor Gericht erscheinen. Das meldet der Internet-Dienst „Tmz.com“.

Grund: Staatsanwalt Rocky Delgadillo will wissen, warum Sheriff Lee Baca Paris' Haftstrafe in 40 Tage Hausarrest umgewandelt hat – obwohl der Richter das ursprünglich ausdrücklich ausgeschlossen hatte. Deshalb hatte Delgadillo die Anhörung beantragt.

*Der Staatsanwalt verlangt: Paris soll ihre Strafe hinter Gittern absitzen.*

Sie war nach nur drei Tagen überraschend aus nicht näher erklärten medizinischen Gründen aus dem Knast gekommen. Angeblich soll sie kurz vor einem Nervenzusammenbruch gestanden haben.

*Der Sheriff rechtfertigte seine Entscheidung in der „Los Angeles Times“:* „Es ist nicht klug eine Person mit einem anhaltenden Problem im Gefängnis zu behalten und das Problem schlimmer werden zu lassen. Meine Botschaft an die Leute, die keine Prominenten mögen: Sie mehr als normale Amerikaner zu bestrafen ist nicht rechtens."

*Der Staatsanwalt sieht das anders: „Wir können kein Zwei-Klassen-System hinnehmen, in dem die Reichen und Mächtigen eine Sonderbehandlung erfahren."*

Angeblich sollen jedoch Sicherheitsbedenken eine Rolle gespielt haben. Promi-Anwalt Steve Cron: „Ich glaube, der Sheriff war die Paparazzi und wachsenden Sicherheitsprobleme leid.“

Trost bekommt Paris von ihrer Familie: Ihre Eltern besuchten sie nach ihrer Rückkehr aus dem Gefängnis, ihre Mutter Kathy brachte ihr eine Wärmflasche mit.


----------



## AMUN (9 Juni 2007)

Nun sitzt sie wider…  

Raus aus den Knast, rein in den Knast… allmählich erinnert das ganze an einen Richter der sie nicht mag und mit aller gewallt versucht ein Exempel zu statuieren 

Nee echte Schmierenkomödie halt


----------



## Fr33chen (9 Juni 2007)

Nur das sie jetzt wieder die vollen 45 Tage absitzen muss, KEINE Bewährung


----------



## Spezi30 (9 Juni 2007)

Fr33chen schrieb:


> Nur das sie jetzt wieder die vollen 45 Tage absitzen muss, KEINE Bewährung



Tja, nennt es Schadenfreude, Hass, was auch immer: ich gönne es ihr. Und dass sie sich aufführt wie ne Dreijährige, die ihre Schaufel wiederhaben will, macht sie noch unsympathischer. Ich hoffe, dass sie nicht die letzte sein wird, die keinen Promibonus kriegt. Wenn ich sehe, dass Stars besoffen, bekokst oder was auch immer Auto fahren, kriege ich - sorry - das kalte kotzen...
Ich gönne es ihr von Herzen. :thumbup: 
Und verdient hat sie es allemal, von ihren dauernden Versuchen der Volksverdummung rede ich gar nicht erst. Das müsste eigentlich lebenslänglich geben


----------



## AMUN (11 Juni 2007)

*Füttern verboten!*


Paris Hilton wegen Suizidgefahr in Glaszelle  

Paris Hilton ist wegen ihrer Haftstrafe so am Ende, dass sie als selbstmordgefährdet gilt. Daher ist sie jetzt in einer speziellen Glaszelle untergebracht, wo sie unter ständiger Beobachtung ist.
Das allerdings führt zu einer weiteren Angst der Insassin, dass ihr Weg zur Toilette auf dem Handy eines Wärters festgehalten werden könnte und so den Weg ins Internet findet.
Um ihre Qualen im Gefängnis zu lindern, bekam sie von Ärzten Medikamente.

Quelle: bz-berlin.de


----------



## Fr33chen (13 Juni 2007)

Keinen Tag ohne neuen Anti-/pro- Paris Internet-inhalten.

Die einen beten für sie und errichten vor ihrem Haus eine Art Schrein, die anderen veräppeln sie mit Anti-Paris Shirts und Liedern.

Aber jetzt gibt's auch ein Video mit einem Paris-Double:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k66epna2Sss

Durchaus sehenswert, wenngleich nicht zu 100% so lustig 
Aber gut gemacht!


----------



## F-Body (20 Nov. 2007)

was Recht ist muss Recht bleiben 
unsereins wandert bei solchen Sünden mit Sicherheit länger in das "Hotel der gesiebten Luft"


----------

